# Wanted datsun empi gt wheel



## ricrulz (Mar 13, 2011)

Wanted datsun empi gt wheel, please let me know if you have one and how much,
thanks, [email protected] 


http://images.thesamba.com/vw/classi...ix/1843158.jpg


----------

